# Reznor FE 200 unit heater won't ignite



## ed kara (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a Reznor FE 200 gas heater in my garage that has worked fine for many years and now when I turn thermostat on for heat all I get is a click sound and the vent blower motor to run but no ignition.I have changed the thermostat because it was old and not very accurate and I have changed the module and still no ignition.I have about 28 volts at the transformer going to the thermostat.I have an intermittent pilot setup and don't see any spark and even tried to light the pilot with a match but still nothing.I am looking for any help in fixing this problem before I have to call a service tech and spend more money that I could save if it is just something simple.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You should be able to hear the spark . Make sure pilot valve is opening. If pilot valve is opening. try cleaning the pilot


----------



## ed kara (Nov 8, 2010)

No spark.
Pilot valve is not opening and the only thing that works is the fan for the vent.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You say you have 24v from transformer to t.stat...check for 24 v from t.stat to the module. 24v at ps, limits, etc


----------



## ed kara (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I found the problem.When I bypass the pressure switch everything runs good.I checked the vent for any obstruction and all looks clear so it looks like I need a new pressure switch.I hope that is all I need.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

ps may not be the bad. Chect the vent motor where the ps hose connects. those small holes will stop up. preventing suction to close ps


----------



## ed kara (Nov 8, 2010)

I will check the holes when I go to the shop tomorrow before I order a new pressure switch.Thank you for helping


----------



## ed kara (Nov 8, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that I changed the high pressure switch and everything works good.

Thanks for the help and replying to my post.
Have a good day!


----------

